# "آيات للشفاء من الكتاب المقدس"



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

"آيات للشفاء من الكتاب المقدس"​ 
_"طُوبَى لِلَّذِي يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ. فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ.  الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُهُ وَيُحْيِيهِ. يَغْتَبِطُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ يُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَى مَرَامِ أَعْدَائِهِ.  الرَّبُّ يَعْضُدُهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ الضُّعْفِ. مَهَّدْتَ مَضْجَعَهُ كُلَّهُ فِي مَرَضِهِ" (سفر المزامير 41: 1-3)_​ 
_"كَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْب" _
_(إنجيل متى 4: 23)_​ 
_"وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ مَجَانِينَ كَثِيرِينَ، فَأَخْرَجَ الأَرْوَاحَ بِكَلِمَةٍ، وَجَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى شَفَاهُمْ" _
_(إنجيل متى 8: 16)_​ 
_"لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيب، بَلِ الْمَرْضَى._
_( متى 9: 12؛مرقس 2: 17؛ لوقا 5: 31)_​ 
_"وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ" _
_(إنجيل متى 9: 35)_​ 
_"ثُمَّ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ حَتَّى يُخْرِجُوهَا، وَيَشْفُوا كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ"_
_ (متى 10: 1)_​ 
_اِشْفُوا مَرْضَى. طَهِّرُوا بُرْصًا. أَقِيمُوا مَوْتَى. أَخْرِجُوا شَيَاطِينَ. مَجَّانًا أَخَذْتُمْ، مَجَّانًا أَعْطُوا _
_(متى 10: 8)_​ 
_فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ أَبْصَرَ جَمْعًا كَثِيرًا فَتَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَشَفَى مَرْضَاهُمْ_
_(متى 14: 14)_​ 
_"فَلَمَّا عَبَرُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ، فَعَرَفَهُ رِجَالُ ذلِكَ الْمَكَانِ. فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَى جَمِيعِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ وَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسُوا هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ فَقَطْ. فَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمَسُوهُ نَالُوا الشِّفَاءَ" (متى 14: 34-36)_​ 
_"فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ" _
_(إنجيل مرقس 1: 34)_​ 
_"أَخْرَجُوا شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً، وَدَهَنُوا بِزَيْتٍ مَرْضَى كَثِيرِينَ فَشَفَوْهُمْ" (إنجيل مرقس 6: 13)_​ 
_"فَطَافُوا جَمِيعَ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى عَلَى أَسِرَّةٍ إِلَى حَيْثُ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ" _
_(إنجيل مرقس 6: 55)_​ 
_"وَحَيْثُمَا دَخَلَ إِلَى قُرىً أَوْ مُدُنٍ أَوْ ضِيَاعٍ، وَضَعُوا الْمَرْضَى فِي الأَسْوَاقِ، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسُوا وَلَوْ هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمَسَهُ شُفِيَ" (إنجيل مرقس 6: 56)_​ 
_"وَهذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.  يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ، وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئًا مُمِيتًا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ، وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ"_
_ (مرقس 16: 17، 18)_​ 
_"وَأَرْسَلَهُمْ لِيَكْرِزُوا بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَيَشْفُوا الْمَرْضَى" _
_(إنجيل لوقا 9: 2)_​ 
_"وَأَيَّةَ مَدِينَةٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهَا وَقَبِلُوكُمْ، فَكُلُوا مِمَّا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ، وَاشْفُوا الْمَرْضَى الَّذِينَ فِيهَا، وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ: قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مِنْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ" _
_(إنجيل لوقا 10: 8، 9)_​ 
_"وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ.  فِي هذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعًا جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ، يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ.  لأَنَّ مَلاَكًا كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَانًا فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ.  وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً.  هذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعًا، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَانًا كَثِيرًا، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟»  أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ، يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ».  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ».  فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى"_
_ (إنجيل يوحنا 5: 3-9)_​ 
_وَتَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْصَرُوا آيَاتِهِ الَّتِي كَانَ يَصْنَعُهَا فِي الْمَرْضَى(إنجيل يوحنا 6: 2)_​ 
_هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ(إنجيل يوحنا 11: 4)_​ 
_"وَكَانَ مُؤْمِنُونَ يَنْضَمُّونَ لِلرَّبِّ أَكْثَرَ، جَمَاهِيرُ مِنْ رِجَال وَنِسَاءٍ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى خَارِجًا فِي الشَّوَارِعِ وَيَضَعُونَهُمْ عَلَى فُرُشٍ وَأَسِرَّةٍ، حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ بُطْرُسُ يُخَيِّمُ وَلَوْ ظِلُّهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ.  وَاجْتَمَعَ جُمْهُورُ الْمُدُنِ الْمُحِيطَةِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ حَامِلِينَ مَرْضَى وَمُعَذَّبِينَ مِنْ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ، وَكَانُوا يُبْرَأُونَ جَمِيعُهُمْ" _
_(سفر أعمال الرسل 5: 14-16)_​ 
_"وَكَانَ اللهُ يَصْنَعُ عَلَى يَدَيْ بُولُسَ قُوَّاتٍ غَيْرَ الْمُعْتَادَةِ، حَتَّى كَانَ يُؤْتَى عَنْ جَسَدِهِ بِمَنَادِيلَ أَوْ مَآزِرَ إِلَى الْمَرْضَى، فَتَزُولُ عَنْهُمُ الأَمْرَاضُ، وَتَخْرُجُ الأَرْوَاحُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ مِنْهُمْ" _
_(أعمال الرسل 19: 11، 12)_​ 
_"تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.  لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.  عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.  فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَا رَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟  وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْنَاكَ، أَوْ عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟  وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟  فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ.  «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضًا لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ، لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي.  كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَانًا فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضًا وَمَحْبُوسًا فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي.  حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضًا قَائِلِينَ: يَا رَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا أَوْ عَطْشَانًا أَوْ غَرِيبًا أَوْ عُرْيَانًا أَوْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟  فَيُجِيبُهُمْ قِائِلاً: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا.  فَيَمْضِي هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَاب أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ" (إنجيل متى 25: 34-46)_​ 
_"أَمَرِيضٌ أَحَدٌ بَيْنَكُمْ؟ فَلْيَدْعُ شُيُوخَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَيُصَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَدْهَنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، وَصَلاَةُ الإِيمَانِ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ، وَالرَّبُّ يُقِيمُهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَعَلَ خَطِيَّةً تُغْفَرُ لَهْ" (رسالة يعقوب 5: 14، 15)_​ 
_"اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لَهُ: شِفَاءً تُشْفَى" ( 2الملوك8: 10)_​ 
_وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا(ملاخي 4: 2)_​ 
_الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ جَمِيعَ ذُنُوبِكِ. الَّذِي يَشْفِي كُلَّ أَمْرَاضِكِ_
_( مزمور 103: 3)_​ 
_يَشْفِي الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، وَيَجْبُرُ كَسْرَهُمْ _
_(مزمور 147: 3)_​ 
_"وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِبًا فَشَافِيًا، فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ" (سفر إشعياء 19: 22)_​ 
_"وَيَكُونُ نُورُ الْقَمَرِ كَنُورِ الشَّمْسِ، وَنُورُ الشَّمْسِ يَكُونُ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ كَنُورِ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ، فِي يَوْمٍ يَجْبُرُ الرَّبُّ كَسْرَ شَعْبِهِ وَيَشْفِي رَضَّ ضَرْبِهِ" (سفر إشعياء 30: 26)_​ 
_أشكرك أحبك كثيراً_
_ربنا العظيم ينبوع الحياة_
_يسوع المسيح يحبكم جميعاً _​ 


_الكرمه..._​


----------



## thebreak-up (30 مايو 2013)

*اكيد مش بتقصد الشفاء من الامراض الجسدية (السرطان، الحمى وغيرها)  بمجرد قراءة هذه الايات. لو حضرتك تقصد كده، اذا انا اختلف معاك وبشدة وبلاش نحمّل الكتاب المقدس امور لم يقلها. *


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *اكيد مش بتقصد الشفاء من الامراض الجسدية (السرطان، الحمى وغيرها)  بمجرد قراءة هذه الايات. لو حضرتك تقصد كده، اذا انا اختلف معاك وبشدة وبلاش نحمّل الكتاب المقدس امور لم يقلها. *


 





*نصيحة لك أفهم ماذا تقراء وماذا تكتب
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح لك أخي الفاضل
آيات صريحة وواضحة من الكتاب المقدس وعندما يكون الشفاء يعني أن يكون كامل مكمل مهما كان المرض أو العلة ولا أعرف من أين تأتون بتلفيق هذا نعم وهذا لا وتفصلونها حسب أجتهادات بشرية؟؟؟ ومن أنت لتتحمل أن تقبل أو لا تقبل أو تختلف أو لاتختلف فأذا كنت تختلف على كتاب الله ف المشكلة عندك أخي الفاضل راجع نفسك هذه آيات مكتوبة راجعها وأعد قرائتها . ولا أريد الدخول في تفاصيل أخرى..!  
 ولا يصغوا الى خرافات وانساب لا حد لها تسبب مباحثات دون بنيان الله الذي في الايمان.  واما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر وضمير صالح وايمان بلا رياء. الامور التي اذ زاغ قوم عنها انحرفوا الى كلام باطل  يريدون ان يكونوا معلمي الناموس وهم لا يفهمون ما يقولون ولا ما يقررونه. 1 تم 4:1-8
مع تحياتي وأحترامي لك محبتي أخي الفاضل...*​


----------



## thebreak-up (30 مايو 2013)

*والله مافهمتش حاجة من ردك. 

انا سألتك إذا يتقصد الايات دي هاتشفي من مرض السرطان او لا؟ 

جاوبني، لو واحد عنده سرطان او إيذز يقوم يقرأ الايات دي، هل هايشفي او لا؟ وليه؟ 

جاوبني الاول على الاسئلة دي وبعدها نتفاهم.*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

أسف أخي العزيز لعدم فهمك
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*اكيد مش بتقصد الشفاء من الامراض الجسدية (السرطان، الحمى وغيرها)*
* ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
نعم أخي الشفاء التام من كل الأمراض بدون عد وتصنيف الشفاء الروحي والجسدي وكذلك أقامت الموتى ضمنها
كل هذا في الإيمان في المسيح القادر والروح العاملة فيك أذ كنا مخولين من الروح القدس لهذا العمل .
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*بمجرد قراءة هذه الايات.*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*​ 
لاياأخي الحبيب ليس كل من يصلي الله يسمع صوته وليس كل يقراء الآيات يشفى (ألا بأمره)...الله لأنه عظيم له الجلالة لمحبته لنا أعطانا المعين ليعيننا في الروح القدس ومن مواهبه التسعة موهبة الشفاء ...وهية الشفاء في وضع الأيدي أو في الصلاة فلا نخلط في الأمور هنا لأن الآيات التي كتبتها هي موجودة كلها في الكتاب المقدس وكذلك كتبت أين هي موجودة 
وهذه هي آيات معزية لنا كلنا لتدلنا عمق محبة الله للإنسان وكل الخليقة .
,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*لو حضرتك تقصد كده، اذا انا اختلف معاك وبشدة *
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,*​ 
ياأخي العزيز على ماذا تريد الأختلاف على كلام الله الموجود في الكتاب المقدس وهذه الآيات الموجودة فيه 
فأذن أختلافك ليس هو معي وحاشى أن يكون أختلافك مع كلام الله أنا متأكد منك أخي الفاضل . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*وبلاش نحمّل الكتاب المقدس امور لم يقلها. *
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
ياعم نحمل أيه وأمور أيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلها مكتوبة راجعها أخي العزيز وتأكد منها 
   لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب (سفر الرؤيا 18:22- 19 )
سعيد لتواصلي معك أخي العزيز الرب يباركك ويفيضك من نعمته وسلامه ويفرح قلبك على طول
ومتمنياً من الرب أن تكون قد أخذت فكرة عن هذا العمل...أشكرك وأرجو أن تسامحني
أن بذر مني أي كلام قد يكون قد جرحك ومهما يكن فأنا أخوك في المسيح 
وشكراً لرحابه صدرك وتحملك شقاوة أخوك الصغير 
والمجد هو لسيد المجد ربنا العظيم يسوع المسيح...آمين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## thebreak-up (30 مايو 2013)

*أخي الحبيب، انا لا اختلف مع الكتاب المقدس، فلذلك لا داعي لتظن ان اختلافي معك هو نكراني لقوة الله، الشفاء من المرض قد يحدث لكن نادر جدا وبمشيئة الله. 

لكن موضوعك اثار حفيظتي بشدة بسبب جماعة مسيحية متطرفة في الولايات المتحدة ومعروفة هناك ويخرجون مسيرة يطالبون فيها مرضى السكري بالتوقف عن اخذ الانسولين والاعتماد على قوة الروح القدس لشفائهم، والنتائج كانت معاكسة. هنالك ايضا كنيسة ياخذ فيها الاباء أبنائهم المرضى وينتظرون شفائهم دون اي علاج وقد مات بعضهم. 

عموما هذا موضوعك وانت حر بيه لكن لا يجوز لنا التطرف في فهم الكتاب المقدس ومعناه.

سلام *


----------



## STEVEN 304 (30 مايو 2013)

_*شكرا على هذه الايات الجملة الرب يباركك*_


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا


 

_*شكراً جزيلاً  أختي العزيزة على المرور الجميل جداً   
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك   
 أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة   
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول   
 والمجد للمسيح دائماً...آمين* _​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

STEVEN 304 قال:


> _*شكرا على هذه الايات الجملة الرب يباركك*_


 

_*شكراً جزيلاً  أخي العزيز على المرور الجميل جداً   
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك   
 خدمتك المباركة   
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول   
 والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين* _​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *أخي الحبيب، انا لا اختلف مع الكتاب المقدس، فلذلك لا داعي لتظن ان اختلافي معك هو نكراني لقوة الله، الشفاء من المرض قد يحدث لكن نادر جدا وبمشيئة الله. *
> 
> *لكن موضوعك اثار حفيظتي بشدة بسبب جماعة مسيحية متطرفة في الولايات المتحدة ومعروفة هناك ويخرجون مسيرة يطالبون فيها مرضى السكري بالتوقف عن اخذ الانسولين والاعتماد على قوة الروح القدس لشفائهم، والنتائج كانت معاكسة. هنالك ايضا كنيسة ياخذ فيها الاباء أبنائهم المرضى وينتظرون شفائهم دون اي علاج وقد مات بعضهم. *
> 
> ...


 

أشكرك للرد أخي العزيز وأسمح لي في الرد الأخير ...​ 
*فلذلك لا داعي لتظن ان اختلافي معك هو نكراني لقوة الله، *​ 
كلام جميل جداً جداً أخي ولاكن رجعت وقلت​ 
*الشفاء من المرض قد يحدث لكن نادر جدا وبمشيئة الله. *​ 
مشيئة الله تريد أن تشفى 100% وليس عند الله نادر! ولاكن ضعف إيماننا يحول دون ذلك​ولن يكون نادر فقط ولاكن سيكون الشفاء عدم وذلك لأننا ضعفاء في الإيمان .​ 
*عموما هذا موضوعك وانت حر بيه* ​ 
أكيد أخي العزيز هذا الموضوع كتبته وهو ليس لي وهو لله وكلامه هذا روح وحياة لي ولك وللبشر.​ 
*لكن لا يجوز لنا التطرف في فهم الكتاب المقدس ومعناه.*​ 
صحيح أنا متفق معك ليس نفس الذين ذكرتهم جماعة الانسولين
وكذلك أكيد وحاشى لنا من التطرف ولنفهم ونتأكد جيداً من سماعنا وكلامنا وقرائتنا دائماً مع المعين لنا لأننا من غيره نحن لاشيء.
شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب أسعدني الكلام معك تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة لمجد إسمه القدوس
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه 
 والمجد للمسيح دائماً...آمين​


----------

